# Round Two!!



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's the first few of the second round. I've actually got about 10 babies, but the parents aren't cooperating at all. Two of the babies were mooning me when I lifted Dad up.  Guess it's not a good picture day.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What cute little bottoms....can't wait to see the rest, when they get in the mood and are cooperative!


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I like the moon shots!!!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

This is a video I shot while I was looking at babies. The bird on the nest is the Dad. He's my calmest bird by far. He's a 2003 so he's been around a few years and just sort of goes with the flow. I think he grunted at me one time. He's such a sweetie. 
Not much on building nests though. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjrZ8xtzLJc


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

WOW......glad it's nice weather today. I've been out in the loft a dozen times at least. Just went out and found a baby out of the nest bowl. It was behind the feed dish and the only reason I saw it was because I was filling up the feed dishes for the last time. The baby was not COLD, but was chilly. It's 71 here today. I think it was a fight and that's how it happened. This was the first time this has ever happened to me. I slipped him back under Dad. He should warm up in a few minutes. Man............


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> This is a video I shot while I was looking at babies. The bird on the nest is the Dad. He's my calmest bird by far. He's a 2003 so he's been around a few years and just sort of goes with the flow. I think he grunted at me one time. He's such a sweetie.
> Not much on building nests though.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjrZ8xtzLJc


Nice photo and video renee, I see them showing their butts, daddy seems very protective.
had my first egg hatch today was so happy. when i went back to the loft a hour later the wee thing was dead, sorry to end on a sad note but i take it is one of those things th other egg should soon so i will keep an egg.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

jojo67 said:


> Nice photo and video renee, I see them showing their butts, daddy seems very protective.
> had my first egg hatch today was so happy. when i went back to the loft a hour later the wee thing was dead, sorry to end on a sad note but i take it is one of those things th other egg should soon so i will keep an egg.


Sorry to hear about the baby. What happened? Do you know? I just went out and checked on my baby that got thrown out of the nest. He's fed, warm and happy now.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pictures Renee 
The parent in the first pic is really pretty. I'm sure the babies will look just as great!

It feels really good out here too. I can't wait until I get home so I can go out and see my birds. Hopefully I'll be able to take some pics as well. I really need some recent pics of the two babies from Miss 5042 (I think? I'm not too good with band numbers off the top of my head). Thanks to you, one of them is the first actual blue bar baby I've raised! And even better news is, they'll be out of the nest next week! 

Edit: Sorry to hear about your egg Jojo. Hopefully the other one will turn out okay!


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Sorry to hear about the baby. What happened? Do you know? I just went out and checked on my baby that got thrown out of the nest. He's fed, warm and happy now.


No renee don't knw what happened, i seen the the yung one when it was half out of the egg I was tempted to help but though better to leave along, when i came back a hour later the wee thing was laying in the nest. the daddy was'nt sitting on him, maybe it died of cold. 
Glad to heard all is good with your birds.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Lovebirds said:


> Here's the first few of the second round. I've actually got about 10 babies, but the parents aren't cooperating at all.
> *Two of the babies were mooning me when I lifted Dad up*.  Guess it's not a good picture day.


That's exactly what I got when I lifted up Malio. 

Little bottoms are cute. Faces are adorable.  

Thanks for sharing your babies with us.
Looking forward to more photos.  

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Nice pictures Renee
> The parent in the first pic is really pretty. I'm sure the babies will look just as great!
> 
> It feels really good out here too. I can't wait until I get home so I can go out and see my birds. Hopefully I'll be able to take some pics as well. I really need some recent pics of the two babies from Miss 5042 (I think? I'm not too good with band numbers off the top of my head). Thanks to you, one of them is the first actual blue bar baby I've raised! And even better news is, they'll be out of the nest next week!
> ...


Well, you've got a "5042" and she's a BB, so.............. I hope she raises a good baby or two for you.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Mom was feeding the babies and stopped when she saw me with the camera.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUt4Y1ZSC80


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

cool video.the bird seems very calm.sounds like she talks to you once.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I thought that first picture was cute, but the second one! So adorable. I could never get tired of seeing pictures of babies.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

These are the babies in the first picture under the Red Splash mom. They got their bands this morning. Looks like one of these is going to be a little girl. The other I'm not quite sure. May have some black splashes, but I'm thinking it might have quite a bit of white. Could be wrong. Have to wait a few more days.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

These little guys are between my first round, which trapped this morning for the first time and the second round which is only 6 days old or younger. They are 21 days old. That's Dad standing to the right. He was fussing at me cause I had to door open. He's a talker.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Daggone, I don't know how I have missed this thread until now!

As always, Renee, your babies are outstanding. Papa was so sweet and calm and the mama wanted to take your arm off. The red splash mom is gorgeous. In the latter pictures of the two babies side by side, the one on the left sure has a lot of fuzz. I love to see them when they're fuzzy like that, looking like they didn't have a care in the world.

 Love your baby-talk! Can't help it, can we?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

LOVE that "spotted beak" baby, Renee!! Gonna call him "Spot(s) ?"    

Great pics...I know you are having a great time!

Hugs and scritches to ALL

Shi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> LOVE that "spotted beak" baby, Renee!! Gonna call him "Spot(s) ?"
> 
> Great pics...I know you are having a great time!
> 
> ...


Well, that's the one that I believe will be a hen and her beak won't stay like that. She probably won't get a name. I only name certain ones once in while. Who could possibly come up with names for all these birds AND remember them all?  Not me.........I do good to remember human names.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Renee,
I see two bowls in the pictures. One appears to have grit in it and the other seed. Do you keep this on the floor just for the young ones? (Beautiful looking young uns.)

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> Renee,
> I see two bowls in the pictures. One appears to have grit in it and the other seed. Do you keep this on the floor just for the young ones? *(Beautiful looking young uns.)*
> 
> George


*Thank you! *

Actually, there's a third that's not in the picture. One has grit, one has pikpot and the other seeds of course. As long as the babies are up on the shelf in their nest bowl, the bowl of seeds and the water stays up there. Once I put them in the floor I move everything to the floor. 
These babies are in one of my individual breeding pens, so it makes everything much easier except cleaning of course.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Renee,

What a lovely picture, the looks on their faces is priceless!!! Extreme cuteness too!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Oh lordy, I am SO jealous! 

Your babies are beautiful.

I just got my bands yesterday. Have been waiting as I didn't want to pair em up and not have bands. Now I can get going. I only raise a few each year and have to use pumpers, so coordinating everyone is a real dance.

Margaret


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

What a couple of cuties, Renee.  

Cindy


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Love the video of you petting the Dad - he has such a peaceful expression. Mom was more of a dragon, protecting her babies.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

All of my widowhood birds are on babies now. This was the first picture I've been able to get and the only reason I got his one was because Junior wasn't tucked away. Dad is one of my race winners from this past YB season and he WILL NOT let me see his babies.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is such a great pic, Renee!!! Daddy is beautiful and the look on the baby's face is priceless, he looks so dreamy and chock full of food.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Lovely baby, safe in his daddy's care. They sure do enjoy raising their babies, don't they!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*10 Days Old*

Here's the most recent picture of the two babies in the first picture in this thread. I believe I posted somewhere that I always get 2 boys from one round and a girl and boy from one round. Well, nothing changed this year. The one on the left is a little red boy and the one on the right is a black splash girl.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They sure are precious little bundles of joy, aren't they? I have sure enjoyed all your pictures.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

you already know their genders?? 

they sure are cute little goomers!!!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Beautiful babies! So can you tell the gender by the color?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TheSnipes said:


> you already know their genders??
> 
> they sure are cute little goomers!!!


yea, it's a genetics thing. This is the only pair of breeders I have that I can do this with.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> yea, it's a genetics thing. This is the only pair of breeders I have that I can do this with.


Do you mean the cute little goomers part too???? Because you definitely got the genetics for that in the bag too!!!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*10 Days Old*


Lovebirds said:


> Here's the most recent picture of the two babies in the first picture in this thread. I believe I posted somewhere that I always get 2 boys from one round and a girl and boy from one round. Well, nothing changed this year. The one on the left is a little red boy and the one on the right is a black splash girl.


They're adorable, Renee.  

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Today was "clean nest bowl day".........so I snapped some pictures.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Looks like their getting fed pretty good!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They are so cute, Renee! For sure .. nobirdy is missing any meals at your place!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Those bags are well packed... looks like for a whole weekend. The parents are feeding them well.

I don't know how you get any work done with all those cute babies to love.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> Those bags are well packed... looks like for a whole weekend. The parents are feeding them well.
> 
> _I don't know how you get any work done _with all those cute babies to love.


I don't..........just ask my husband.......


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

OOO, OOO, just look at all of us!! Aren't we the cutest things ever?! 

Very nice pics. Always love to see them growing up. It must be fun.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

They are the cutest little fellows. Love the contrast between the two where one has pink skin and the other dark.

Went back and looked at them for the third time - the little red and its sibling look adorable together...almost identical poses.

More candidates for the picture contest for sure!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> They are the cutest little fellows. Love the contrast between the two where one has pink skin and the other dark.


The little pink skinned one is going to be mostly white. I can see her gray tail feathers coming in. Her mom is mostly white........


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I've been looking at these pictures every day (along with the 'We have a special SURPRISE !!' thread  ) and just LOVING them all! The set of first pictures you posted today - top right - OMG such personality!! Are the babies as soft, fluffy, and fuzzy as they look in pictures?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Dezirrae said:


> I've been looking at these pictures every day (along with the 'We have a special SURPRISE !!' thread  ) and just LOVING them all! The set of first pictures you posted today - top right - OMG such personality!! Are the babies as soft, fluffy, and fuzzy as they look in pictures?


Well, the babies at this age, which is between 10 days and 14 days, are really heavy and chunky and sort of squishy......... They smell like babies........but they aren't really soft and fluffy as their feathers are just coming in and are bristly. I actually sometimes wonder if it bothers them to be held and messed with at this stage. But in about 5 more days........they DO get soft and fluffy..........and squeaky.........


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What beautiful baby pictures! They are obviously well cared for and you present them so nicely!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Growing, growing.........*

Updated pics of some of my babies. I just LOVE the little black one in the second picture. He/She is so tiny and black a soot.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's 2413 with her babies. This is only the second set of babies I've ever raised off of her. Year before last, she was picking her babies feathers so I put her back on the race team. After her ordeal of getting lost and going to Indiana, I thought twice about racing her any more. She seems to be doing ok this year with the babies.
The second picture if of two that I just banded yesterday. They're about the last of the babies for this year.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Once again, turning out beautiful little babies, Renee 
I'm sort of partial to all the pied/splashed squeakers you have. They're go pretty!

Good luck with the "new" mom. Hopefully this set of young will go a little smoother than last. After ending up so far away, if I were her, I'd like the idea of being safe in the breeding cage


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They are all lovely, lovely babies, Renee! Thanks for sharing them with us.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Once again, turning out beautiful little babies, Renee
> I'm sort of partial to all the pied/splashed squeakers you have. They're go pretty!
> 
> Good luck with the "new" mom. Hopefully this set of young will go a little smoother than last. After ending up so far away, if I were her, I'd like the idea of being safe in the breeding cage


Yeah, I was prepared to have to hand raise Skydancers babies. Glad she's behaving herself, so far anyway. I've got to get a picture of a pair of babies over in the Widowhood loft. One is mostly white and the other appears to be a blue grizzle. Will be only the second grizzle I've ever raised.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They are all such precious little bundles, and the last two look like identical twins. They look wonderful with their brand new RED 2008 bands. My baby's band is covered with poop now-that will all come off when he bathes.  

Thanks for supplying me with another cuteness overload!!!

I would love to see how the older babies are doing too.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Renee,

They are all so doggone sweet. I can't get enough of the babies and I know it makes working in the loft all that more enjoyable every day. I know most of the people who know me think I'm nuts scraping poop every day for a bunch of pigeons. What they don't know is the pleasure of being in with the birds. Guess only pigeon lovers can understand it. Thank you so much for the pictures.

Margaret


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Margarret said:


> Renee,
> 
> They are all so doggone sweet. I can't get enough of the babies and I know it makes working in the loft all that more enjoyable every day. I know most of the people who know me think I'm nuts scraping poop every day for a bunch of pigeons. What they don't know is the pleasure of being in with the birds. *Guess only pigeon lovers can understand it*. Thank you so much for the pictures.
> 
> Margaret


Thank you and I understand completely!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> They are all such precious little bundles, and the last two look like identical twins. They look wonderful with their brand new RED 2008 bands. My baby's band is covered with poop now-that will all come off when he bathes.
> 
> Thanks for supplying me with another cuteness overload!!!
> 
> *I would love to see how the older babies are doing too*.


Here's a picture of part of my first round, out enjoying the sun I guess....how they can sit out there is beyond me. The wind is blowing 20 to 30 miles an hour here today with gusts up to 40, but it's their choice.  
The other pics are of the white and grizzle babies.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's a couple others that are in the Widowhood loft. Haven't gotten a lot of pictures of them.
AND..........when I walked into the loft a few minutes ago I almost had heart failure!!  I had given the single baby in the first pen a paper nest bowl this morning. Dad and Mom kept kicking out all the nesting material and the paper bowls are smaller and I hope a little warmer than the orange plastic ones. ANYWAY........the paper bowls are white, the walls are white, the light aren't on yet and for a second I didn't SEE the bowl and thought that they had knocked down the bowl with baby into the floor. About a 6 foot drop. THEN, I realized I had given them the white bowl. I was looking for an orange one.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Renee,
The pictures are beautiful. I especially like the last picture of the two(silver, red check, don't know what) that look like twins. Keep the pixs coming it makes life enjoyable.

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> Renee,
> The pictures are beautiful. I especially like the last picture of the two(silver, red check, don't know what) that look like twins. Keep the pixs coming it makes life enjoyable.
> 
> George


I call them red checks.  They are a little different though with the gray/silver color in their feathers.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What fine healthy babies! Beautiful photos - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Probably the last of the baby pictures, as my second round is almost ready to wean now. 
Second picture is 2413 and her almost grown babies.
Third picture is of baby helping Mom sit on dummy eggs.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Gorgeous birds! Love the bird in that first photo (is that called a splash?). Is that his sibling inside the nest box?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

They're so sweet, Renee, especially the one helping mommy sit on the new eggs. They're such funny birds, aren't they.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Beautiful birds, Renee! I just love it when the "babies" are helping with the babies in the making .. so very precious!

Terry


----------

